# 6 Pompanos laying on the beach!!! 0 Catfish...



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

My wife and I hit the beach around 8:00 am to do some fishing with some friends who joined us shortly after we got set up. We noticed right away that there was no wind and the water was super clear. We usually like it to be windy and a little rough when we fish. Lines were baited up and ready for some action. We waited and waited but no action to be found. Well, finally after a little while the winds picked up and the water got a little rough and bam we started getting some bites. We landed blue runners - probably about 5 or 6. Those fish can hit your line hard! You think you got something big and reel it in to a 6" fish lol. Next fish on was a Pompano and that's what we came for. I know I have said this in the past but the later the day grew, the water got prettier and prettier. The winds picked up even more and more Pompanos were landed. All in all it was great to be on the beach with my wife and some friends enjoying what we love to do. Final count we caught 6 Pompano, 15 Blue Runners, 2 Remoras, 1 Ladyfish and 0 Catfish. Thanks JC and Happy Father's Day.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet!!! nice pomps!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

zero cat fish?..come on man.!!!!


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice report! I am super jealous. I have never caught one of these and fished several days 3 weeks ago out of PCola Beach area. I will be back soon to try my luck again. It is fun trying and being on the beach is a great pleasure.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Great day !


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Nice!! Congrats on the pomps!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Man you got em figured out....:thumbsup:


----------



## likecatchin (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like the grass is gone, which general area were you in?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Keep it up man !!!! Awesome job!!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I bet they ate good!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

likecatchin said:


> Looks like the grass is gone, which general area were you in?


The Perdido area.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great pics and report, congrats


----------

